# Wheeler Dealers



## rf860

Anybody else watch this show? I quite like it as light entertainment.....pinch of salt and all that. But today I'm watching it and can't believe how bad a job they are doing on a Nissan Skyline. It looked a dog of a car to begin with but they made it even worse by adding a set of ugly wheels in terrible condition, a dodgy intercooler which has resulted in lots of hacking into the front bumper, and a spoiler that would look more at home on a 1.0 corsa. The 'goal' was to make it into a drifting car, but all they've done is turn it into even more of a disaster! They'd have been better off just giving it a detail and touching up blemishes.


----------



## craigeh123

I watch it , i was a mechanic and tbf to ed there's jobs hes done i wouldn't go near ! 

I know the skyline episode though , yep it looked horrendous , if i remember the best thing they did was a full geo setup . The spoiler was hideous and the front mount intercooler they used was tiny and looked ****e ! 

The worst episode i saw was when they reused a cambelt on a sapohire cossie . The head had just been rebuilt why would you risk it , a cambelt for one of those is about 20 quid !!


----------



## suspal

I think Ed's cool,he makes the program rather than Mike.


----------



## Bustanut

That **** mike brewer takes the ****. Poor old ed does all the work and they never take any of his labour costs into account.


----------



## craigeh123

Id love to see an episode where they took labour into account ! 

That brewer is an annoying prick though


----------



## phillipnoke

Yes me to they must lose a fortune on what they sell


----------



## Natalie

Back on telly 17th march for those of us who enjoy it


----------



## DaveEP2

They definitely lose money!!


----------



## Prism Detailing

The one with the Porsche Boxer being sold for £1k, the owner must have been gutted after he watched the program !


----------



## JwilliamsM

ive watched every ep of wheeler dealers they have done so far, excellent program. at first i found it a load of crap, but somehow got into it and i love it now. i really like learning tips on how to to certain things off ed
also have you noticed how mileage is never ever mentioned?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

craigeh123 said:


> That brewer is an annoying prick though


Well done fella, hold out ya hand, you just bought yourself a (insert car name)


----------



## bigslippy

Love the series , they work well together :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1

Sorry I simply cant watch it!!  I know some of the cars are really bad, but I've to much respect for them to ever wish them on someone like that prize ***t Brewer, why Ed China hasn't a proper program of his own showing tips and such like, I will never know!! If a VET like Mark Evans can do a series with next to no mechanical know how Mr China should blitz it!!


----------



## xJay1337

I remember they had a Porsche 928 or something with a set of gen BBS RS's and he swapped them for some crappy standard wheels!!!

The wheels were worth like £800 and he swapped them for some worth £200. :lol:


----------



## graham1970

I watched an episode yesterday that I hadn't seen before:lol:

I don't mind mike brewer but it makes me cringe when he slaps the paintwork with a ring on his finger too...and why does he have to perch his fat **** on the bodywork,doesn't he know how scratches are formed.....?!:tumbleweed:n


----------



## m1pui

ianrobbo1 said:


> Sorry I simply cant watch it!!  I know some of the cars are really bad, but I've to much respect for them to ever wish them on someone like that prize ***t Brewer, why Ed China hasn't a proper program of his own showing tips and such like, I will never know!! If a VET like Mark Evans can do a series with next to no mechanical know how Mr China should blitz it!!


I think Ed's top drawer, but I don't think (from what I see on the TV) he's got the charisma and skill of inane chatter that someone like Mark Evans has to be able to pull of extended periods on screen.

The occasions when he has to venture out of the workshop and/or face to face with others (only examples off the top of my head is the Subaru Remap & the LPG Range Rover) always look uncomfortable and sounds like he's struggling whilst trying to ask and explain what's going on in layman's terms. Evans on the other hand, makes it light hearted and gets the same job done. He could probably convince me I could build a cobra and plane in a single car garage over the same weekend :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Flicking through the channels tonight and they are doing a E36 M3 convertible.

They had the wheels refurbished on the back of a van by a mobile repairer. 

Edd was saying how great they were, but a closer shots showed there were as rough as anything. A very porous looking finish.


----------



## rf860

They'll be flaking off after a couple months! Been there done that wore the t shirt ha ha


----------



## steveo3002

that was wicked wheels van ...seen some in person and theyre poor quality

£60 each too? wouldnt cost much differant for a inside and out job would it?


----------



## nick_mcuk

craigeh123 said:


> Id love to see an episode where they took labour into account !
> 
> That brewer is an annoying prick though


Mike Brewer has answered this on the FB page after a load of moaning apparently they dont factor labour in as the jobs that are done are do-able at home by the enthusiast!

So basically they are pretending that its the likes of you and me buying a few cars lashing them up and flogging them for a profit.

I know some of the cars have never sold and they still have them stored....i always have my doubts about the "buyers" any how.


----------



## J306TD

nick_mcuk said:


> Mike Brewer has answered this on the FB page after a load of moaning apparently they dont factor labour in as the jobs that are done are do-able at home by the enthusiast!
> 
> So basically they are pretending that its the likes of you and me buying a few cars lashing them up and flogging them for a profit.
> 
> I know some of the cars have never sold and they still have them stored....i always have my doubts about the "buyers" any how.


Oki then how many of us can strip and fix a gearbox. Not me for sure


----------



## herbiedacious

I can't believe that Project Binky on YouTube hasn't been televised, although it may be once the project is complete.Superb entertainment, and another episode due on the 28th. I'm counting the sleeps!


----------



## nick_mcuk

J306TD said:


> Oki then how many of us can strip and fix a gearbox. Not me for sure


👋 ☝☝☝I can 😝😜😃😀


----------



## steveo3002

theyd be best to cut all the fake buying and selling act and just have a show thats doing up cars , no one cares if dave from the internet is buying thier car and thinks its the bestest


----------



## stuartr

I like to watch it (bloke thing as my wife calls it)

But to say it can be done by the likes of us... wish I had a fully fitted garage
workshop.
Did like the BMW 840 last night.. wheels looked fantastic


----------



## GINGER

I quite like it , But how can you make it different ? Like how many times has Ed fixed a wheel bearing , done the ineterior ect for sure if you cost in Edd's labour it would be expensive nt made a profit . But I love seeing old cars been done up , and Mike's get so excited about the cars and buying stuff for them ... Make me wish I had discovery so I can watch the new shows ..... 


ta Ginger x


----------



## bigbadjay

Whenever they do a re spray, they ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS get the colour wrong! They ruin the car every time!


----------



## GleemSpray

J306TD said:


> Oki then how many of us can strip and fix a gearbox. Not me for sure


I can strip a gearbox no problem!...

.... Oh, you want it put back together...?


----------



## Cookies

Sorry guys but I love that show. I have it on series link and hate missing any of the episodes. I'll admit that as the series have progressed over the years, it has got significantly better. I'm referring in particular to the WRX Impreza that they put their autographs on....

Ed is a legend though. 

Now, where are the cars stored as I'd happily buy one (maybe not the Impreza though lol).

Cooks


----------



## President Swirl

I love it! Yes, there are less faults under San Francisco, but it's a great program. However, don't get me started on the omissions. Let's give you a few, see who agrees. Civic Jordan, 850 R, Accord Type r, Lotus Sunbeam, Lotus Carlton, NSX, Corrado, They must get thousands of letters like this, so why do we get a million different Porsche variants? and 234 different Land Rovers? Why not turn round a tired but salvageable R34, instead of yet another tyre smoking in-bred wagon. I appreciate people like Porsche's and Land Rovers, me included, but we don't need every one ever made on the show.


----------



## e60mad

I have no clue as to how all the bits under the bonnet works, so what I get from this is a glimpse into how it all ticks over under there and a bit of making something a bit crappy looking, look fantastic. What's not to like 
Edd was using a polisher when I had no clue what a swirl was!  nuff said


----------



## TopTrainer

I find the program entertaining, but also agree that Mike is annoying P...K.
every car they do he always leans on it with that ridiculous coat with the buttons on.

Ed has got some serious tools in the work shop I wish I had a friend like him, the BM 840 and the V12 E type were good.


----------



## SarahS23

I love the programme. But there's no way does any car come apart the way he makes it look, no threaded bolts nothing snaps, nothing injures him. Mmmm lol


----------



## SarahS23

craigeh123 said:


> I watch it , i was a mechanic and tbf to ed there's jobs hes done i wouldn't go near !
> 
> I know the skyline episode though , yep it looked horrendous , if i remember the best thing they did was a full geo setup . The spoiler was hideous and the front mount intercooler they used was tiny and looked ****e !
> 
> The worst episode i saw was when they reused a cambelt on a sapohire cossie . The head had just been rebuilt why would you risk it , a cambelt for one of those is about 20 quid !!


Haha that cossie was a proper nail. I had one at the time and was like. Ermmmmmm noooooo


----------



## Steve_6R

I like the show, but Brewer is a bit of a fool if he thinks we can get the cars for the same money as him. Yes us mortals can barter, but when you are a well known TV presenter with a camera crew, it'd be a heck of a lot easier!



herbiedacious said:


> I can't believe that Project Binky on YouTube hasn't been televised, although it may be once the project is complete.Superb entertainment, and another episode due on the 28th. I'm counting the sleeps!


YES. Love Project Binky.


----------



## goRt

herbiedacious said:


> I can't believe that Project Binky on YouTube hasn't been televised, although it may be once the project is complete.Superb entertainment, and another episode due on the 28th. I'm counting the sleeps!


Never heard of this before so I'm off to catch up on these
(And yes, I knew what the music was - bizarrely it's my ring tone (vision on))


----------



## craigeh123

New series is a bit pony.tbh


----------



## ianrobbo1

:thumb: Just watched Project Binky from 1 through to the teaser 7 :doublesho really enjoyed it, looking forward to the 26th now!! 

Still cant stand Brewer.


----------



## herbiedacious

goRt said:


> Never heard of this before so I'm off to catch up on these
> (And yes, I knew what the music was - bizarrely it's my ring tone (vision on))


And Police Squad!


----------



## Overdoser

Watched it last night. The VW splitty paintwork looked terrible under the lights on the turntable at the end. Also, who the heck is Phil? and where's Paul??


----------



## Sicskate

I didn't really enjoy last nights one, as above the paint looked crap, did anyone notice when he fitted the badge on the front??

I'm not really keen on the "black/black" exterior either.


----------



## Scotty B

Overdoser said:


> Watched it last night. The VW splitty paintwork looked terrible under the lights on the turntable at the end.


First thing I noticed, truely shocking.


----------



## RaceGlazer

I watched an older episode last night, the P38 Range Rover, which cost them to buy and in parts £3,050, and was sold as 'a right result' (bit too Arfur Daley for me..) at £3600 after advertising it at £3,750. No hint of advertising costs btw.

What labour rate is that guy on as I have stacks of work for him on my old Porsche ?

All a bit of a joke really


----------



## Starbuck88

Like the BMW Z1....is all a bit of a con though...

Much prefer the 'Is Born series'


----------



## Cookies

Didnt they make nearly 6 grand on the Z1? Made a bit of a change lol.

Mark Evans is brilliant, he bores my wife to death though.... 

Cooks


----------



## Jade Warrior

Ed`s a great mech, lots of tips, but try fast n loud and its real fun, many other rebuild shows on now too, BUT / AND on that track, one other point is it really a good idea to put old cars back on our roads with huge engines barely any modern tech like airbags and traction control, etc
some of them cars and how they cobbled together worries me, and for them..


----------



## Cookies

Jade Warrior said:


> some of them cars and how they cobbled together worries me..


Yeh - the number of cars that appear to be held together with isopon , in structurally critical locations is that unbelievable. On classic car rescue a 450sl merc had isopon holding the bulkhead together!!!

Love seeing old classics restored well though. No DMF/DPF/ABS/EBD/USB/PTA/FFS issues with those.... LOL.

Cooks


----------



## Starbuck88

I liked the 100th vehicle episode, something a bit different from the norm for them. 

His 2nd trading up series is coming now, hope it's not like last time where he said he was trading up from a banger to a supercar and ended up with a 10-15 year old Porsche, I want to see him trade up to a new Aston haha


----------



## muzzer

My biggest problem with this programme is the main reason i refuse to watch it, Mike Brewer. His whole wide boy, do me a favour, honest john personna is just so nauseating and even when he moved away from this, he was still nauseating.


----------



## Cookies

asonda said:


> I liked the 100th vehicle episode, something a bit different from the norm for them.
> 
> His 2nd trading up series is coming now, hope it's not like last time where he said he was trading up from a banger to a supercar and ended up with a 10-15 year old Porsche, I want to see him trade up to a new Aston haha


Yeh and it was all done in dollars. What was that about!!!

Cooks


----------



## leon20v

asonda said:


> I liked the 100th vehicle episode, something a bit different from the norm for them.
> 
> His 2nd trading up series is coming now, hope it's not like last time where he said he was trading up from a banger to a supercar and ended up with a 10-15 year old Porsche, I want to see him trade up to a new Aston haha





Cookies said:


> Yeh and it was all done in dollars. What was that about!!!
> 
> Cooks


just watching the 2nd season now on Velocity on Directv, (US version of SKY) all still in dollars as a lot of it is sponsored by Velocity it seems. Doesn't really make much in the way of profit in any of the episodes, liked the episode in Brazil the most because of the VW Kombi. End of the season he has a Ferrari of some sort for around $40K If I remember right.


----------



## Starbuck88

leon20v said:


> just watching the 2nd season now on Velocity on Directv, (US version of SKY) all still in dollars as a lot of it is sponsored by Velocity it seems. Doesn't really make much in the way of profit in any of the episodes, liked the episode in Brazil the most because of the VW Kombi. End of the season he has a Ferrari of some sort for around $40K If I remember right.


Oh great, well a Ferrari seems more 'Supercar' than a Porsche does, to me anyway.

Did you guys see the Lincoln on Monday Night?

Love those cars, looked nice I thought when finished


----------



## Cookies

Just watched the Lincoln episode this morning, I love those too. I'm sooooo glad they didn't paint it Orange though, that would have been awful. The interior trims were a bit of a result, though I can't help thinking that a reasonable veneer style vinyl wrap would have been a fair bit cheaper!
I think the wheels were fabulous, even if they were a wee bit small. Mebby I'm going all fast and loud but a set of 18s or 19s would have given the car a more aggressive stance. 
It's amazing to see how the hydraulic system worked too.
Cooks


----------

